# Ebay issue - please help!



## cosmo2127 (Nov 26, 2005)

i just need to cry on someones shoulder right now, i am very upset. ok let me tell you my situation. i am having a problem with this seller at ebay. ok, i purchased a sheer cover kit from there, about two weeks ago i bidded to purchase this kit, i write out a money order and send it to this person through regular mail. it will be two weeks on monday that the money order still hasnt gotten there. also keep in mind that i live in michigan and this person lives in california. i try and be very nice to this person and trying to explain that the money order was sent through regular mail and it wasnt my fault for the delay that there is nothing that i can do about until you recieve it. this person is being non-understanding and filed an unpaid item dispute against me. well now here is the worse part, i cant try to proove that i paid it cuz i cant find the reciept to the money order anywhere, i am freaking out. if this person puts that item back on ebay to sell then i am out of 71.98, i am very upset and dont know what to do. please help to comfort me.

Eva


----------



## canelita (Nov 26, 2005)

It's really sad, sorry for you.

Try to explain the money order situation to her again, she have to understand, wow she is mean !

For future eBay shopping either send the letter certified and/or keep your receipts secure.


----------



## cosmo2127 (Nov 26, 2005)

yea, well next time i will just do paypal. it is a guy that i am dealing with and he closed the dispute part so i cant contact him, i am going to get a unpaid strike against me and he is filing for a final value fee credit. i am scared, i dont want to lose my money. i have tried to explain all i could to him, it seems to go in one ear and out the other. here is the last post that he wrote me.

if you don't want to pay don't bid. you cost the seller fees and deprive others from winning an itemthey want!!The Unpaid Item dispute has been closed for the following reason: The seller has ended this communication and filed for a Final Value Fee credit.


----------



## jennycateyez (Nov 26, 2005)

omg thats horrible.im so sorry to hear that, i have no idea what i will do if i was you.thats alot of money to lose.maybe theres somebody on ebay you can talk to, did you try reaching out to ebay?


----------



## cosmo2127 (Nov 26, 2005)

i know, i wish that there was some way. hopefully that guy just gets my payment soon and he can send out the item that i purchased so this fiasco can be done with. ebay cannot do anything unless i provide proof of my payment. i tried to go to the post office which i purchased the money order from to see if they can track it or something but they cant even do anything unless i had that reciept from the money order. me and my bf searched the house high and low for it and it was no where to be found. just pray for me. :icon_cry:


----------



## jennycateyez (Nov 26, 2005)

awww i will pray for you.it sucks but theres nothing you can do.sorry:icon_love


----------



## dixiewolf (Nov 26, 2005)

They usually give you tons more time when mailing a money order or personal check (few take checks, but it's the same type of deal). I have only once had to mail payment b/c someone didnt take paypal, so by the time it got there, everything had to be cleared, it took weeks for all that, but I got my product and left pos feedback and so did the seller. They usually say with paypal, to pay in 3 days, or something similar. Hopefully he will get the M.O. next business day and he will look like a shmuck for not believing you.


----------



## cosmo2127 (Nov 26, 2005)

thanks so much for all the positive replys, i feel much better and i hope something good happens. i will definatly let you all know what happends.


----------



## speerrituall1 (Nov 26, 2005)

Whew!!!!

I have but one word to say, CERTIFIED, CERTIFIED, CERTIFIED!! Don't ever mail anything pertaining to payment without a return receipt/signature requested. It may cost $1.00-$2.00 but that nothing compared to what you can lose. Keep looking for the money order receipt, hopefully you will find it. If you find the receipt you can verify payment through the company and then request to have the bad feedback removed. Stay cool:icon_cool .

Bye now


----------



## Marisol (Nov 26, 2005)

I am sorry that you are going through this. The seller needs to give you more time for the money order to arrive. Did you happen to buy it at your bank? If you did, they may be able to give you proof of purchase which you can send to the seller. They may be able to reissue the money order.. not sure if they can put a stop payment though. You will have to ask your bank.

Edit: I edited the title so that its a bit clearer.


----------



## cottoncandy (Nov 26, 2005)

cant you go to the bank and get some sort of evidence that you sent the money order? or cancel it now that he has been such an as*****? i hope everything works out for the better.


----------



## Laura (Nov 27, 2005)

Sorry to hear about the trouble you're having Eva. I'll pray that the receipt for the money order shows up and this mess gets sorted out soon. If not, then just accept what happened &amp; learn from it. I know $70 is alot of money but is it worth all this worry and crying all the time?


----------



## agranheim (Nov 27, 2005)

My best advice would be to get the seller's phone number and call them directly so you can talk personally to them and explain how concerned you are. Please remind them that we are working with the holiday time of the year and the mail just seems to take longer. I know I ordered something like Oct 30 and the seller sent it to me on November 1st thru regular mail and I did not receive the item until November 19th....almost 3 weeks later and the actual postage mark was on November 1st - it was not the sellers fault - the mail is just really slow. So really you should try to call them and ask them to please give it thru another week.


----------



## mac-whore (Nov 27, 2005)

wow, i'm sorry to hear that.

maybe you should try to contact ebay personally.. they usually have a '' contact us '' link.. and you could explain the situation to them.. they should be able to help.


----------



## cosmo2127 (Nov 27, 2005)

thanks gals, um i bought the money order from the post office in my town and they could not do anything unless i have the reciept. ebay cant do anything unless i had proof of the purchase. i searched the house from top to bottom and even searched all through my car. the guy doesnt have a phone number and even if he did, i am afraid that i would say something to him that i might regret. i know that the money order will get there sooner or later, but i know when it does that guy will feel like a total ass for treating me like crap. i know if i were the seller and it took this long i would definatly take all of what i am going through into consideration, i am just a nice person like that. how this guy is acting shows what he is really like and i know that when all is said and done he will not get good feedback from me.

ps: thanks marisol, i didnt really know what to put as the title, i was just upset and wanted people to know about it. thanks for all of the support gals, i love this place.


----------



## Phillygirl (Nov 27, 2005)

Look for that receipt. I bet it is right there under your nose. That is the way things usually happen. Who is the seller? He sounds like a big jerk.


----------



## moonlightmysts (Nov 27, 2005)

I hope everything gets straightened out for you soon, I'd like to know who the seller was too so I can stay away from him!


----------



## canelita (Nov 27, 2005)

Good idea, that way we don't ever have to cross path with him.:icon_mad:


----------



## cosmo2127 (Nov 27, 2005)

i think that the reciept got thrown away cuz i cant find it no where. this guy goes by adme46 on ebay so steer clear he is in the US and lives in california, so i am from michigan so i know that has alot to do with the delay.


----------



## beaulahlou (Nov 27, 2005)

I am so sorry that you are having such a problem with your ebay transaction. Unfortunately, things do get lost in the mail.

Hopefully the seller will receive your payment. Unpaid item strikes are not necessarily permament. If he receives your payment, he can still go back into the unpaid item dispute and remove the unpaid item strike. Even if he doesn't it won't hurt you unless you receive 2 more. Hopefully, if the seller does not have a duplicate item they will be kind enough to return the money order to you. I wouldn't post negative feedback for him at this point (you have 90 days) just in case he does receive it. If he is ticked off at you he may be less likely to return it to you.

Unfortunately this time of year sellers are bombarded with non-paying bidders. This does not excuse his bad manners, but I can understand why he might be frustrated.

I hope you can find the receipt, or the money order turns up so you can get your money back.


----------



## eightthirty (Nov 27, 2005)

Oh! I'm so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Leony (Nov 28, 2005)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am so sorry that you have to through this; I hope you can find the receipt and hope that the seller will send the items once he got the money.


----------



## cosmo2127 (Nov 29, 2005)

thanks for the info. i wasnt planning on leaving bad feed back on him right away. i was planning on doing it when this fiasco is done. when he finally gets the money and i get my item, thats when i will do it. he will not get off the hook with me. he was a complete ignorant jerk and i want people to know that i will not do business with that person again. it is not just that he was concerned and asking why the money is taking so long i could understand that but he is throwing alligations at me and being immature. i will not excuse that, i will leave bad feed back on him for people to see, nothing will change my mind about that.


----------



## Liz (Nov 29, 2005)

this sucks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

i stick to paypal because there's a better chance and better record of the transactions.

i've sold and bought stuff for awhile now. i keep ALL of my receipts from the post office now because something got lost in the mail once. so i had to refund half. even getting a delivery confirmation helps a little bit because it shows that you did send it out. but some people will argue that DCs can be faked or given fake numbers.


----------



## gamaki (Nov 29, 2005)

And me..I prefer to sell and buy from the US and not within Canada. I give everyone a fair chance though!

It really is much better to deal through paypal than money orders.


----------



## cosmo2127 (Nov 30, 2005)

well now i can only learn from my mistakes and this definatly was a learning experience that i will take as a humbling situation.


----------



## cosmo2127 (Dec 8, 2005)

thank you all for your support, i have really good news, that guy finally got my money order in the mail. i am so happy. he said that he will ship my item out the next day. i will always do paypal from now on and i will never deal with that guy again cuz he was such a jerk to me and i bet that he feels so stupid for treating me like crap. thank you all for giving me a shoulder to cry on through such a tough time.

truly greatful,

Eva


----------



## Liz (Dec 8, 2005)

yay! glad things worked out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marisol (Dec 8, 2005)

That is great news Eva! I don't remember but dd he leave you negative feedback on Ebay. If he did, make sure he retracts it.


----------



## Leony (Dec 8, 2005)

I am glad that you finally sorted this out.

Let us know when you finally have the item in your hands.


----------



## Cool Kitten (Dec 14, 2005)

not to play the devil's advocate, but i've had people claim that they sent payment and then disappear and never pay, an i was stuck with e-bay fees and an unsold item.

Look at it from the seller's point of view- he doesn't know you from Adam, and has no way of veryfying that you actually sent the money order. 2-3 weeks is a long time to wait to get paid.

Glad things got resolved though! Paypal is your friend  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## nydoll23 (Dec 14, 2005)

Hi Ava,just found this thread,so i am glad things worked out and i hope you get your kit soon!!!:icon_bigg


----------



## cosmo2127 (Dec 14, 2005)

i did see from his point of view but he did not have to be a jerk and unprofessional about the situation, he could of handled it better. i did anything he asked of me and i responded to him very promptly. he has my payment and had sent my item out on the 8th of december, i am still waiting to recieve it but i know how slow the mail can be thats the difference betweeen me and him. as for the rest of you, thanks for all the support. i will give you all an update as soon as i recieve it.

thanks,

Eva


----------



## Cool Kitten (Dec 15, 2005)

Ah, sorry, i didn't realise he was verbally abusive to you. I thought he just filed a non-paying bidder complaint. Of course you have every right to be upset if he was nasty to you.


----------



## cosmo2127 (Dec 15, 2005)

thanks for your understanding, well at least from that situation i have learned to stick with paypal from now on and to keep a look out for people like him. also i think that it is so stupid that he got my payment and never gave me feedback, i know he is waiting for me to do it first. i dont think that is right, i think they should give feedback when they get what they want and not have to wait til the other person to do so. its rediculous.


----------



## Cool Kitten (Dec 15, 2005)

he's afraind that you're going to neg him because he was an a$$hole to you. So if you do neg him he can neg you back.

I wouldn't leave him any feedback for him at all, if you don't want to give him a positive.


----------



## cosmo2127 (Dec 18, 2005)

hey gals, the fiasco is finnally over. i got my sheer cover kit. good condition. not opened. i decided to not leave him any feedback. we all put down our guns and went home. i am so happy it is over.


----------

